# Splattered !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using Wingshooter's New designated TTF Rotating head with bearings I shot a paintball swinging in the wind.i ran outside like a little kid. I just opened the package set up the camera and BAM! No dial in time on this one. Messy but fun!That paint gets all over every thing leaving an oily residue. Check it out.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ha! Great shot and an excellent target. Breaking and splattering stuff rules!
That new design looks like an absolute world beater!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool my friend...at first when I read the title..I thought you was using a paint balls to shoot at a canvas trap to make

a splatter design of different colours...as they splattered.....still a great shot...I like the looks of that shooter

Be well mY friend..Keep that ammo flying true....~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent shooting as always.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Excellent shooting as always.


Excellent slingshot as always!!!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, now the guy is painting with a slingshot! TOO GOOD BUD!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting!!! Love the splat.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Slow motion camera! Do It!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting!! It's looking like you may never go away from hammer grip again. Shooting like that, you should stay with it.

Roger, great looking frame. I'll be in touch soon.

Todd


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Man, You've got your mojo workin!*

*Great shooter Roger!*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That was a good hit for a *great* splatter. That would be a good slo mo splat.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish I could do a slow motion on that. I believe a special camera is needed. This would have been a good one because it was a dead on hit. I found the shell 20 feet back from the original spot.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know what kind of camera you have, but you might be able to get a semi-slow shot by setting the camera to run in its highest frame rate and then slow it down in windows Movie Maker or similar by selectiong the options available in the software.

To do a fancy Mythbusters style of high definition slow motion you would indeed need a special camera.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm using an Iphone 5.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

treefork said:


> I'm using an Iphone 5.


Behold: https://itunes.apple.com/nz/app/slopro-1000fps-slow-motion/id507232505?mt=8


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Ash.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You never cease to amaze me treefork.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The splattered color is the best, an awesome shot, now i watch it again.....


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great marksmanship!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You should hang a canvas and do some sling shot painting and see what come out.


----------

